# How many weeks???



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi 

wondered if you could help, i had egg collection on the 11th oct and egg transfer on the 13th oct tested pos yesterday so how many weeks would that make me?

i had my last period 11th Sept and started downregging on day 2, no period since

many thanks


Tracey


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm not really sure how to work out dates following et.  I THINK it would make your 4 weeks, as natural fertilisation only occurs midway through a cycle, but you would be better to ring your clinic and they will be able to tell you more accurately.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

